# Janeth Arcain



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

SHE HAS DEFINETLY STEPPED UP FOR THE PAST 2 YEARS! SHE SO GREAT AND I THINK SHE DESERVES TO BE AN HOUSTON COMETS STARTER!


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Question is WILL SHE BE??? 

WITH COOPER BACK!! We will see on the 22nd.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TP21Monarch4LifeFan</b>!
> Question is WILL SHE BE???
> 
> WITH COOPER BACK!! We will see on the 22nd.


What is your projected line up?


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

If Figg's makes the team... 

PG = Figgs or Willaims really hard to say. 
SG= Cooper
SF= Swoopes
PF= Thompson
C= Johnson if not Snow but I think she is still young, so coming off the bench might be better for her.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I will be very interested to see how Van handles the Cooper / Arcain situation!!! If anyone can handle it, Van is the one.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Arcain has always been very undrated. Its hard to put up great numbers when on the same team as Coop and Tina Thompson. I always remember her hitting a clutch shot when the Comets needed one every time they play my Liberty.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

In the Houston Chronicle yesterday she (Arcain) said that she'll do anthing to make her team win even if it means sitting on the bench a little.

Honestly, has anyone ever heard her talk?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> In the Houston Chronicle yesterday she (Arcain) said that she'll do anthing to make her team win even if it means sitting on the bench a little.
> 
> Honestly, has anyone ever heard her talk?


I heard her some times here in Brazil, but I bet her englisn isn't very good. Janeth is a quite person and she is kind of shy. She is the perfect team player, not selfish at all. She would put much better numbers if she played in another team. And like Fordy said she was very important for the Comets in the last championships especially in clutch times.


----------



## TitleIX (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> Honestly, has anyone ever heard her talk?


YES! Several times after Comet wins at the Compaq center, when Janeth had been the player of the game, she gave interviews in front of fans who always stick around for the post-game interview. She is extremely humble, gracious, and speaks English well.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

oh because I have never heard her talk.lolz


----------

